# Aaron - Not Forgotten  (my own music and renditions)



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)

For Those Who Have To Run
Wrote this song a while back for two dear friends going through big changes in their lives.
I'm not much for studio quality recording, so this is simple and imo portrays something more humble in its meaning. I hope you enjoy it :3

This is me performing the piece, I write a lot of music relevant to the things that happen in my life so I would love the opportunity to post more if it is enjoyed!  ^-^


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Faaronlive%2Ffor-those-who-have-to-run


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

It's not what I usually listen to, but it is very good. I'm impressed.


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 14, 2017)

wow that's really good  I would love to hear more


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks! That was a quick response. I appreciate it from you :3 
It's nothing too special but it's something I really enjoy as a hobby.


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Jan 10, 2018)

So I have decided to throw in my rough sessions.
Since I rely so much on writing music to help me get by. That and a group of the most generous friends I will ever have in my life.
So every now and then you will get something called "Small Apartment Sessions"
I hope you enjoy these rough and badly recorded/performed pieces :3

* * *

*Small Apartment Session #1*
For What It Truly Is

Paper cut like ribbons in the depths of my heart
When I loved you so much I didn't know where to start
And when it was too late I started falling apart for you
And in awe I watched as all my dreams fell down
And though I just moved in I want to leave this town
And run away, it hurts so much to say:

And I see the world for what it truly is
There's nothing left for me here

Feeling left outside for the demons to win
Over every fear until they start to pull me down
And I can't breathe somehow
And in sorrow I sang every chord in a glance
Hoping there would be yet another chance
Gibing it up now, giving it up on myself

And I see the world for what it truly is
There's nothing left for me here


* * *


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Faaronlive%2Ffor-what-it-truly-is


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Jan 10, 2018)

I haven't really had the energy to write songs of late, hence these covers. Lot's going on with life.
I suppose, in a sense life, experiences are a hindrance to creation in the moment. I wish more than anything to not be able to feel certain things, for the sake of others.
Being dead with emotion sometimes sounds pretty damn good, especially when they become so overwhelming. 
This song has helped a little though.

I still want to try and keep content flowing. So I hope these copies from other amazing artists are enjoyed.

* * *

*Amber Run - I Found*
And I'll use you as a warning sign
That if you talk enough sense, then you'll lose your mind
And I'll use you as focal point
So I don’t lose sight of what I want
And I've moved further than I thought I could
But I miss you more than I thought I would
Oh I'll use you as a warning sign
That if you talk enough sense, then you'll lose your mind
And I found love where it wasn't supposed to be
Right in front of me, talk some sense to me
[x2]
And I'll use you as a makeshift gauge
Of how much to give and how much to take
Oh I'll use you as a warning sign
That if you talk enough sense, then you'll lose your mind
And I found love where it wasn't supposed to be
Right in front of me, talk some sense to me
[x4]

* * *

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Faaronlive%2Fi-found-amber-run
* * *


----------

